# You might be addicted to hunting if.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

........ ???

I'm afraid to admit that living alone in the woods, in a tiny cabin away from everyone and spending all day outdoors is my idea of "living". I guess I might be addicted to hunting....

How about you?

You might be addicted to hunting if.... ???


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll let you guys answer that for me!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

...the only people I hang with or talk hunt. My wife gets so mad at me saying I'm anti-social. No, I just like to talk about fishing and hunting non-stop. I don't care to hear about your favorite wine or beer or your favorite golf game..... I wanna hear about huntin and shootin !! LOL Seriously, that's me. I live eat and breathe the outdoors. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You miss Thanksgiving dinner because you were dragging out a deer.

You missed Thankgiving dinner cause you lost one of your hounds.

You remember opening day of hunting season but forgot your wifes BD.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You miss Thanksgiving dinner because you were dragging out a deer.
> 
> You missed Thankgiving dinner cause you lost one of your hounds.
> 
> You remember opening day of hunting season but forgot your wifes BD.


None of that as Roberta is the most important thing to me!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i planned the birth of my children so they wouldnt be born in hunting season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might be addicted to hunting if ??

You dream of a younger, faster, sleeker rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You teach your kids to put petroleum jelly on your traps.....


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

....You bring all your gear and guns to family functions on the chance that you and your brother in laws decide to leave and go hunt instead.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a family outing while driving down the road your family members randomly yell BOBCAT !! just to freak you out ! !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You secretly wish your wifes next business trip will last four days at least !

I will deny this statement if need be !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Those are some good ones, Don! Same ones I was going to use!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't know I was supposed to use a one-liner.....oops. You guys know me and my soapbox ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Those are some good ones, Don! Same ones I was going to use!


Sorry I still laugh about it while driving down a deserted road !!

Or were you refering to the business trip !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You buy christmas presents for others knowing full well they won't use them and they will give them to you !


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Do to your addiction, you start naming your kids after it!* Hunter, Gauge, Remington, Weatherby, Browning, Winchester, ect*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brian got a start on it....


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I somewhat got away with that one. Im a HUGE cubs fan and my daughter was named Addison


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

All The Above! Might I Add take 6 weeks of Vacation time during Hunting season and do your darndest to hunt every day Regardless the Weather!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You hang your gun and binocular on your Shoulders when hanging Christmas Lights!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Even the thong you're wearing is camo.......


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

If your hunting gear in your truck is worth more than your truck.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Your 4 year old is shooting imaginary turkeys, ducks, and yotes in the living room with a cap gun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be buried in camo


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Even the thong you're wearing is camo.......


TMI Tom


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You tell Santa to knock of the HO HO HO crap cause he's scaring off the animals.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You might be addicted to hunting if ??
> 
> You dream of a younger, faster, sleeker rifle.


Instead of rifle i want a younger faster sleeker me.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

if on two trips to AZ and one to vegas you tried to sneek your coyote gear into the jeep when the wife wasnt looking only to get told to put em back in the safe you are going to see family not go hunting with don or joe and that is all she would accept lol dangit it sucks havin that many guns and gear that i cant hide it from my wife


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Leave the gun, bring the gear I've got one you can use.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Anywhere I go I am Hunting Something My Gun Never Leaves the Truck LOL!!!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

You might be addicted to hunting if..... you got married in the summer so it would not interfear with hunting season.

or................................your 4 year old can name all of the external parts of a rifle, and got in trouble in kindergarten for arguing that a javalina is really a collard peccary. {Teacher appologized to him and me the next day}


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TexAgBQ81 said:


> You might be addicted to hunting if.....................................your 4 year old can name all of the external parts of a rifle, and got in trouble in kindergarten for arguing that a javalina is really a collard peccary. {Teacher appologized to him and me the next day}


LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

If Every Child under 10 in your family has taken a deer already! They also know more about guns than the Idiots on TV!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You might be addicted to hunting if -- you were doing your business in the bush and reached over for the paper and realized the last roll you bought was in camo and now you can't find it.


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

If your looking for duct tape and the only rolls you can find are camo

If your emergency end of semester repairs on school binders were done with camo duct tape

If when your family asks what you want for Christmas they say " not related to coyote hunting" afterward


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My kids ask me how I can drive and spot deer, yotes, turkey, fox, muskrats, they cannot see. So often I will stop or turn around and then show them again.

People in the area know you for what you love to do.

You get calls at night asking if you can stop over to get rid of what ever they are having issues with.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hunting season rolls around and you tell your boss you have to take weather leave (whether they like it or not!)


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You may be addicted to hunting:
If you plan your vacations around moon phases!
You teach your family members to identify scat on the edge of the highway....."Coyote!" "Fox!"..... "Might be a good spot to hunt"
You check the weather daily for wind speed.....just in case you get the chance to do some calling!
You pay $80 a month and your TV only has 3 channels.....Pursuit, Outdoor Channel, and Sportsmans Channel!
The only suit you own is Scentblocker!


----------

